# Does the iRiver H10 player work under linux?

## dswissmiss

Hi guys,

Trying to decide between the Creative Zen Micro and the iRiver H10, but now I'm not sure if the H10 can be used under linux... anyone know?

Tomshardware says you can, but every other site says it's not supported.

Thank you

Dswissmiss

----------

## dswissmiss

anyone? (sorry, wanted to get it today)  :Smile: 

----------

## ekutay

To be the anyone, although I though that the h10 is also supported by ifp, I found this page http://www.leenooks.com/229 but would suggest to look http://ifp-driver.sourceforge.net/ here too.

----------

## dswissmiss

Well, I guess if I can't access songs by song/title/artist I might as well go with the zen micro

Thanx for your help!

----------

## Sequentious

I have an ihp-120, the older 20GB model.

All 8GB of music on it are CD rips, and I listen to whole albums at a time, so I turned off the ID3 "database" feature (the part you have to regenerate while connected to a pc) and just use it in filesystem mode (its all artist/album folders anyway). 

If your listening habits are like mine, you won't really need the database mode -- though if they can do dynamic playlists now, it might be worthwhile.

----------

## peterton

It works very well. Upload your files with usb-storage.

To create the DB use tools from http://www.dryft.net/iriver/

The three perl modules you'll need aren't in portage.

You can use these:

MP3-ID3Lib-0.12.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit perl-module

DESCRIPTION="ID3v1/ID3v2 Tagging of MP3 files"

HOMEPAGE="http://search.cpan.org/doc/LBROCARD/${P}/README"

SRC_URI="mirror://cpan/authors/id/LBROCARD/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="|| ( Artistic GPL-2 )"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 s390 sparc x86"

IUSE=""

SRC_TEST="do"

mydoc="CHANGES README"
```

MusicBrainz-Client-0.09.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit perl-module

DESCRIPTION="MusicBrainz Client API"

HOMEPAGE="http://search.cpan.org/doc/SVANZOEST/${P}/README"

SRC_URI="mirror://cpan/authors/id/S/SV/SVANZOEST/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="|| ( Artistic GPL-2 )"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 s390 sparc x86"

IUSE=""

SRC_TEST="do"

mydoc="Changes README"

DEPEND="dev-perl/module-build"
```

Digest-CRC-0.09.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit perl-module

DESCRIPTION="Generic CRC functions"

HOMEPAGE="http://search.cpan.org/doc/OLIMAUL/${P}/README"

SRC_URI="mirror://cpan/authors/id/O/OL/OLIMAUL/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="|| ( Artistic GPL-2 )"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 s390 sparc x86"

IUSE=""

SRC_TEST="do"

mydoc="Changes README"

DEPEND="dev-perl/module-build"
```

Please note that this is very experimental software.

Maybe I should make an ebuild for the iRiver.pm and scripts as well...

----------

## Trevoke

Maybe you should!  :Smile: 

Currently trying those things out and not suceeding in creating digest for MP3-ID3Lib (can't download the file).. But hacking at it.

----------

